# Some questions before I place 2' x 2' 100lbs concrete pavers



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'm ready to put the sand and pavers down but this being my first installation of any real size I still have a few questions:
-How forgiving is the leveling sand layer? I've watched a ton of videos and read hundreds of articles but the truth is, getting an absolutely flat soil base over a relatively large area is almost impossible unless you're prepared to spend days and days going over the site with a laser level and tamper/ compactor. I reckon that I'm down to a tolerance of 3/4' across the area and that feels good enough for me. The rock layer has compacted and leveled nicely and the surface is looking pretty good but again it's not quite perfect, maybe 1/4"-1/2" out in places. Will I be able to hide this with the sand? Anyone have a similar experience?
-How can I lay 100lbs pavers without disturbing the sand? It seems physically impossibe to me and I'm a pretty fit guy.
-Should I use the plate vibrator on top of the pavers once they are laid or will I damage/ crack them? Maybe I should put some plywood between the two surfaces?
-I've decided to edge using a concrete toe after talking to some buddies who've done this before. I'm told that getting spikes long enough to stake plastic/ aluminum edging is almost impossible, especially against "soft" borders (where the top soil and flower beds will be). Does anyone have an opinion on this?
- do you think 2' x 2' pavers move forgiving than the smaller bricks and smaller size pavers when it comes to getting a perfectly flat finish? 

btw. I live in rainy Vancouver.

Cheers!


----------



## DIYFLUNKIE (Jun 8, 2012)

*just curious*

we are installing the 2'x2' pavers also...can you tell me how long it took you to install and how big was your patio? did you have any help with your project?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

though you place the pavers in the pattern desired then brush sand over the spaces to lock them in.even some shows have an epoxy mixed sand that really locks them up


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

DIYFLUNKIE said:


> we are installing the 2'x2' pavers also...can you tell me how long it took you to install and how big was your patio? did you have any help with your project?


Hi there! It took me five good days in total to dig down and remove the topsoil, replace it with road base, compact it, find my levels, put an inch of sand in and screed it and put the pavers in and put a concrete edge all around. I used polymeric sand to seal it.

The area I covered was 26' x 13' so I had some cutting to do too. I did it by myself and it was very heavy work. I've posted a picture.

Cheers

If you want more info just send me a message.


----------



## DIYFLUNKIE (Jun 8, 2012)

*Look Great!!!*

Hey WayneGee....your patio looks great!!
Thanks for the picture....and the info.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Nice work Wayne, it looks like you answered your own questions by DIY, congrats. 

I have found it is more difficult to lay larger patio stones because they are less forgiving, and often have to build up the corners with sand to even it out. Did you have the same experience?


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

KevinPh said:


> I have found it is more difficult to lay larger patio stones because they are less forgiving, and often have to build up the corners with sand to even it out. Did you have the same experience?


Thanks Kevin and yes absolutely, I did have the same problem. There a bit of a trick in holding the slabs in a diamond shape, two opposite sides of the diamond in either hand and from there to find a point of balance, lower it into the corner of the slabs already laid and get it as near as horizontal before dropping it.

Worked for me but it takes practice and at 100lbs a piece, how much practice do you want to be doing!?


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like you toughed it out. Would you go with a smaller paver next time?


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Kevin, maybe I would use smaller pavers (certainly for a first try at paving) but it depends on the space to be covered. On some smaller patios the smaller pavers for sure, when it gets to the size I did or bigger I think I might stick to 2' x 2's... they just cover so much space so quickly and feel solid afterwards. A helper would be nice and having done it once I'd be more confident.


----------

